#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  book:  Structural Steel Design: ASD/LRFD by Alan Williams

## mshikhan

Hi dear friends.
Does any body have the book "*Structural Steel Design ASD/LRFD by Alan Williams*" ?
If you have this book, plz share it with me.
Thx in advance..


mishiSee More: book:  Structural Steel Design: ASD/LRFD by Alan Williams

----------


## hermes

Here you have a book with the ASD / LRFD criteria. Enjoy it !
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Giant

Thanks Hermes
This is really great!
Cheer

----------


## Giant

Thanks Hermes
Does any one have some design examples
thanks !

----------


## Suman_Saha

Hi Could you provide with the weblink that is the link to another book.Cheers

----------


## lakit

*Thanks* mate.. :Joyous:

----------


## atomaticsho

goodjob

----------


## Elyanor

hello, could you please post another link this link does n`t exist and thank you for your work.

----------


## y2jean

Hmm. everytime I try to follow up the link. I just face an AD page with a message saying "Redirect to required website".  What should I do? just wait ??

----------


## Han Ah kwang

Link working file, the only thing is...You must have 4shared account.  
Try next link: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rodriguezpattrick

apart from this great book, can anybody share link of a book which has more illustrations.

----------


## mshikhan

It will be appreciated if some one download the subjected book from the following link, & then upload the same on some free host sites for download.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## greatjohn

This book is for exam, not a really refernce book.

See More: book:  Structural Steel Design: ASD/LRFD by Alan Williams

----------


## azh

Dear Hermes,
Above link expired, please share again.

Thanks
Amir

----------


## atulengineer

Links are dead

----------

